
Rate my writeup: Hot fixing a CDN for an online game - craig_seeman
https://truckersmp.com/blog/70
======
ejcx
This is not the feedback you're looking for, but I honestly could not stand
how something has hijacked the scroll wheel up and down.

~~~
craig_seeman
Which browser are you experiencing this on by chance?

~~~
ejcx
Chrome.

